# G'day



## hogMA (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey,
Im Josh and I'm from Melbourne, Australia. We have a commercial theatre at my school so I work in that and might work there pro after I finish school this year. We're currently running a Soundcraft K2 Audio Desk, but my forte` is Lighting. We run both a LSC Maxim XL and a Hog III PC depending on the show I am fully competent with the Maxim, but am still learning the ropes of the Hog.
Hope to meet some new ppl here and share my knowledge around!


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Apr 1, 2006)

Hello there!

Well it looks like for not getting any replies here your doing a good amount of posting. There are lots of people here from all over the world. I hope you enjoy looking around the site and check out all the old posts, there is a huge amount of information stored there.

~Nick


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 5, 2006)

A K2 eh? Great console isn' it?


----------



## CHScrew (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome to CB. I've never been to Australia, But I've always wanted to. If your thinking of any last minute gift ideas, you an give me rount trip tickets.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Apr 6, 2006)

I here thats there is good fishing and sailing in australia. I wouldn't mind a visit there myself


----------

